# Wind Resistance on 'overcab'



## 96706

What experiances has anyone had with wind resistance on the overcab lump, when driving your van in strong winds?

We are thinking of an AS Executive type body. 

However we had a nasty experiance a few years ago of the wind getting under the overhang of a motorhome we hired in NZ, whch caused lifting the front end off the road and 'side shifting' across the highway in New Zealand. 

****


----------



## tonka

How many luton vans are / have been on the road ? plus all the motorhomes with overcab's..
I dont think I have ever heard of such an incident..
You must have been really unlucky for it to have happened..

Side winds are usually the thing to watch out for BUT thats the same for any large sided van...
Cant say it's ever been an issue... I would not worry about it at all.


----------



## chasper

Not so much of the effect of the wind on the front of the van, more the effect on the MPG.


----------



## greygit

We've had two high tops and now have a lowline I don't think I would go back to a Luton as I always remember how nerve wracking they were in high winds.
Gary


----------



## 96706

Thanks for your views folks.
Does the fact that the rounded profile of the overhang on the Executive, rather than the flat panels of most other makes help reduce the pressure of the wind though?


----------



## Sgt411

Hi ****- I have owned 3 luton type vans in the last 14 years and never had any problems with stability in high winds.

Keith


----------



## dandywarhol

**** said:


> Thanks for your views folks.
> Does the fact that the rounded profile of the overhang on the Executive, rather than the flat panels of most other makes help reduce the pressure of the wind though?


Coming over to the dark side? 8)


----------



## 96706

[quote="dandywarhol Coming over to the dark side? 8)[/quote]?

Is this where all ex-Bongonauts end up then?  We weren't even looking to change van, but now suddenly everything has stretched 8O :lol:  We do seem to choose our vans on impulse, but not been proved wrong yet so maybe that's the best way.

Mrs D


----------



## Jezport

For years I drove the old style transits over the Pennines both loaded and empty, It was quite a battle against side winds but I never got the front lifted.

I had a 2006 luton transit motorhome 2 years ago and this was a lot better but you could feel the side winds when they hit. On my current van, a 2005 Luton Ducato motorhome I do not feel anything even when passing lorries, this van has an alko tag axle chassis which makes a massive difference to handling.


----------



## chrisda

Hi, we have had the executive and talisman and hubby say`s no problem with either,in fact a very enjoyable drive ,must admit we prefered the executive with the two long beds ,and they dont leak wich is a bonus,enjoy, if you decide to go that way,we have the autocruise stargazer now ,same layout but more room inside with swingwall shower,love it lol,chrissy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

If you experiance front end lift:

pop a couple of cases of wine up top.

Dave p


----------



## 96706

Main requirement is to keep under 6m length, as getting onto & from the main road is very tight.

Despite having no real intention of letting our beloved Hilda go, we went into Southdown Motorhomes on Friday, we were really taken with the Executive on display, although we were interested in the IEXO with drop down bed.










As a 2007 model, it's a couple of years newer than our Hilda, so as the interior was so right for us, with 2 long sofas eitherside both cabin seats able to swivel, plus the loads of storage space & the pulling power of a 2.8 engine & a 3M awning & only 16.5K miles (which is where we were at when we bought Hilda back in May 2007), fate was meant to take over & a deal was done :lol:

Only got to change my number plate and we should be back to swop vans 

Questions!

Tell me, how many vans don't carry a spare wheel? Is it a problem if and when a puncture happens? We were told that a spare tyre rather than a spare wheel was best, but is this just "salesman speak"! This van just has an empty wheel holder under the rear end.

Also, why do most AS vans of similar build ie Clubman, Executive etc, have the 2 shiny black strips along the roof side above both cab doors? We thought originally that they may be thin strip windows but doesn't seem so looking from inside the overcab bulge.

No doubt we'll be back for more advise once we actually have the van & our first MHF event will be at Peterborough where we will be on the look out for that all import bargain purchase for our new toy 

So a real big thanks to Mavis & Ray, who showed us theirs at Peterborough last year & sowed the seed :? Then :twisted: our old Bongo mate Alan, for turning the screws a bit more with his arrival a few months ago :lol:

Of course the next thing will be a name for it! 8O

****


----------



## dandywarhol

Looks good - welcome to the clan  

I'd the same question about the side "windows" and wondered if they did let some light into the overhead if there was a bed up there instead of the usual cupboard layout :? 

Is yours a 2 or 4 berth?

Enjoy


----------



## 96706

It's described as a 2 / 4 berth. Although Jean & I won't be trying it out up there 8O

With the front lowered, it gives room for youngsters, but might be a bit cramped for those of a certain age . 
Could be renamed "dog house". For those times when maybe I'm not flavour of the month 










As a "Locker" the end is raised as below. It does give full head height when sitting and leaving the cab seats. 









Either way it gives far more overhead room than the Symbol.

As can be seen, no windows on either side, up there, just the skylight. So we are still seeking answers to the "window" on the outside.


----------



## 96706

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> If you experiance front end lift:
> 
> pop a couple of cases of wine up top.
> 
> Dave p


Take more than 2 cases Dave, shirley :lol:


----------



## rosalan

Your new van looks great and so it should do with a pedigree of build quality and well considered design. If you join the AutoSleepers club or go on a rally with them, you will receive all the answers and support you could wish for. You could just have a look at their website. 
As for problems with Luton cabs, I had no more issues than with any other high sided vehicles except for a degree of wind noise. 
Enjoy all! 
Alan


----------



## 96706

Thanks Alan,

We were AS members up until 2008 then lapsed as we didn't do Rallies then!

Then we started doiung MHF events just to see what all the fuss was about. Found folk to be not quite as mad as Bongo Owners, but still a great bunch to get to know :lol: 


As we have a new van, might think about a rejoin :idea: 

Peter


----------



## rosalan

Thanks ****
I am in both at the moment but must admit that I prefer the MHF rallies. However the A/S do offer loads of support and good advice for their vehicles.
Happy Motorhoming!
Alan


----------

